# Costco wholesale .



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just managed to get myself a membership for this place.
Anybody use this warehouse ?
Looking forward to having a good look around.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

we go there , meat is above supermarket quality for a fair price , cafe is cheap , but alot of stuff isnt really that cheap at all

they do tend to only sell decent stuff and you can get a no quibble refund at any time


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Head straight to the 36 pack of yellow microfibres


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I visit when I can, usually costs me a lot of money.....:wall:


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Michelin stealth wiper blades are very good and only around £6 each


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah true on the wipers , under £6 and i noticed theyre £11 in tescos


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> we go there , meat is above supermarket quality for a fair price , cafe is cheap , but alot of stuff isnt really that cheap at all
> 
> they do tend to only sell decent stuff and you can get a no quibble refund at any time


Yeah i can agree with that, we buy the meat every time, their chocolate chip shortbread is divine and they do some very good deals on crisps. Electrical stuff is a good one, some of it is very expensive and some is average price. For example, a playstation 4 was nearly 400 pounds after they had been on sale for over a year. I bought a Gtech AirRam vacuum last time i went and it was about the same price as off the web.
Clothes are not badly priced, some laundry stuff is quite cheap too. Best bet is to look around and see what you like and the prices. :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hot dog and a refillable coke £1.50 lol


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I take my lucky wife there once per month on a date. She gets a slice of pizza and a diet Fanta. I'm what they call a true romantic. Everytime I go i spend more money than I can afford. Some of the jars of stuff they sell are big enough to live in. Incredible place but don't go if you have a spending problem. The fillets of beef are some of the best I've ever eaten. You can pick up an entire fillet for about £65


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

It's good for tools I've heard. One of the mechanics I used to work with had a huge roll cab and top box and didn't cost him much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

eibbor said:


> It's good for tools I've heard. One of the mechanics I used to work with had a huge roll cab and top box and didn't cost him much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last time i looked, the rollcab was about 460 or so but don't quote me on the exact price


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm a recent newbie to costco, yellow microfibres are a steal as already mentioned and I've had 2 Michelin tyres fitted much cheaper than anywhere around 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"Electrical stuff is a good one, some of it is very expensive and some is average price."

Yes, but their warranty is excellent.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

BrummyPete said:


> I'm a recent newbie to costco, yellow microfibres are a steal as already mentioned and I've had 2 Michelin tyres fitted much cheaper than anywhere around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


muppets at thurrock damaged all 4 of my mint wheels and wrote already scratched on the paperwork , had to fight em for a refurb


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> "Electrical stuff is a good one, some of it is very expensive and some is average price."
> 
> Yes, but their warranty is excellent.


Good to know and i never really looked too deeply into it, just what i had observed when i had been wandering around there. I did try to convince the wiff that we desperately needed the 80" tv they have there but she said to forget it :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> muppets at thurrock damaged all 4 of my mint wheels and wrote already scratched on the paperwork , had to fight em for a refurb


That's not good mate, lads at Brum did a great job fortunately, will definitely be going back

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

BrummyPete said:


> I'm a recent newbie to costco, yellow microfibres are a steal as already mentioned and I've had 2 Michelin tyres fitted much cheaper than anywhere around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


They do tyres ??


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Couple of times a year they do Castrol Edge 4 litre for £27 incl vat.
Always get my oil there.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

vtaylor78 said:


> They do tyres ??


Yeah, not always the cheapest though but usually thereabouts.

To give you an idea, price was a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been a member for over 20 years, love the place, the meat is quality stuff, we always go for that, soap powders go a long way as well as toilet paper, tissues and general house hold cleaning gear and of course those Kirkland yellow microfiber towels, bargain. I go there every six to nine months,that's how long the stock usually lasts us. food like cakes, bread, biscuits, pizza etc are not worth it, that's unless you own a cafe or restaurant so be careful not to over indulge.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Also the Simoniz wash and wax is often about a fiver for 5 litres


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

vtaylor78 said:


> They do tyres ??


Yes managed to get Michelin primacy 3 in 205/55/16 for 63.50 each fitted, round my area is almost 10 more each for the same tyres

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

BrummyPete said:


> Yes managed to get Michelin primacy 3 in 205/55/16 for 63.50 each fitted, round my area is almost 10 more each for the same tyres
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Really looking forward to going now !!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

vtaylor78 said:


> Really looking forward to going now !!


You have to buy a pack of Danish Pastries...it's kind of the law if you go as is seemingly dropping no less than £100 each time


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> "Electrical stuff is a good one, some of it is very expensive and some is average price."
> 
> Yes, but their warranty is excellent.


Totally agree with this. My brother in law bought a 42" plasma years ago when they weren't that long out. 3 months before the 5 year warranty was up it became faulty. Phone call to Costco who told him if he could return it to store they would give him a full refund.

Obviously over 4 year after buying it it had came down in price considerably so he returned it and bought a 50" plasma, PS3 and something else which escapes me just now as it was a few year ago but he still had £100 left over.

All in a great result and absolutely no issues or questions asked by Costco :thumb:

In relation to the OP there are some good buys but as others have said make sure you know the price outside Costco to make sure it is a bargain and remember to look at the price including VAT .


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> You have to buy a pack of Danish Pastries...it's kind of the law if you go as is seemingly dropping no less than £100 each time


Last time I went in I was outraged as they've went up a pound at Glasgow. It's now £4.99 for 12 pastries :lol:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Can't fault the place mate but you have to watch what your sticking in your trolley as it's not long in mounting up. 
Great for tyres as said


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

most stores have extra large u.s spec parking spaces too...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> most stores have extra large u.s spec parking spaces too...


Except for Milton Keynes :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Last time I went in I was outraged as they've went up a pound at Glasgow. It's now £4.99 for 12 pastries :lol:


Boycott them surely? Taking an absolute liberty 

Oh and forgot my local branch has a petrol station, cheapest by a mile.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Always buy toilet paper, tissues and kitchen roll. The comfort 5l fabric softener is a bargain. Also got 5l of Carex handwash for about £5. Love the place, going Tuesday as the new offers kick in on Monday


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

muzzer said:


> Except for Milton Keynes :lol:


That's the one I'm heading for


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Seriously need to build one of these somewhere in East Anglia, preferably Norfolk even better in Norwich, maybe you guys could drop a hint at your local stores next time your visiting..lol


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I visit there regularly. The last time I went they were knocking the bigger bottles of Megs Gold Class Shampoo out for £11 ish. Had a few sets of tyres from there as well. They've sometimes got the Michelin fuel promo thing on, where you buy two or more tyres and get a fuel card. The amount you get on the fuel card depends on what inch the tyres are that you're buying. The last time I did it it was £40 for 2x 18''


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you go in there at certain times you'll get fed for free too :lol: There's little stools all over the place that are always giving out free samples of random stuff


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I visit when I can, usually costs me a lot of money.....:wall:


yup cant remember the last time i came out of there with a bill that wasnt above £150


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sgllan89 said:


> yup cant remember the last time i came out of there with a bill that wasnt above £150


yeah same

still at least the loft is full of bog rolls and that gallon bucket of mayo is going down now


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

we usually try get once a month and the tray under the trolley is always full of pop! :lol: saves us a fair few quid on supermarket prices! as said always get a pack of bog roll every other visit and the softener is worth grabbing! still not got any of the yellow MF's yet :wall: as above gold class was about £12 after vat when i went last month too 

you always know where the free food stalls are at the sheffield one... just look for abandoned trolleys and a crowd of people fighting to get it as its put out :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Clarkey-88 said:


> If you go in there at certain times you'll get fed for free too :lol: There's little stools all over the place that are always giving out free samples of random stuff


dude its stall....stools on the other hand :lol:


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

As said, the Pastries are excellent (and them big packs of muffins!). And if you've got a birthday or similar coming up, get one of the made to order cakes....for 11 quid you can't go wrong....we've had many over the years and have honestly never been disappointed....always a light, fluffy sponge and absolutely packed with butter icing and there massive.....bad for the waistline though! Our meat always comes from there, chuffing big lumps of Steak an inch thick, not like the supermarket rubbish! Got my 58" tv from there years ago, way cheaper than Heelas for same model and 5 year warranty chucked in....looking at replacing it soon but she says 85" is to big....what does she know eh? Also had my Karcher K5 home & car PW from there when they knocked 'em out for 250 a pop. If you know someone with a card, go with them as you can take 'guests' but keep your hands in ya pockets....it can get bloody expensive real quick!


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

On the subject of the food samples..have you tried the aberdeen angus cottage pies with a mature cheese topping...simply stunning as are the chicken kievs which is an actual whole chicken breast and not that reformed rubbish..oh...and they do a good deal on a large swarfega with its own hand pump built in.
Whats your opinion on the 25 litre turtle wax wash and wax ??? Any good...or not ???


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

steveo3002 said:


> dude its stall....stools on the other hand :lol:


Oh yeah lol what an idiot 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Haven't been for ages and the last time we were there I got the usual 36 pack of mf's. 
There are good deals to be had especially with the tubs of haribo
Our cards have now expired but I showed the wife this thread and she was going to apply for new cards today through her work today lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

wd40 said:


> Haven't been for ages and the last time we were there I got the usual 36 pack of mf's.
> There are good deals to be had especially with the tubs of haribo
> Our cards have now expired but I showed the wife this thread and she was going to apply for new cards today through her work today lol


If you have had a card in the past then you can have a new one without having to go through work. The wife asked about one for her work and said she had one in the past, so she got signed up there and then so just go to membership services and you should be up and running so to speak


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Flamin chicken tenders. That is all.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

The fresh king prawn & salad platter is brilliant!! :thumb:

I'm hungry now.....


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Tastiest chicken nuggets ever and **** hot bin bags


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a Red Bull addiction, that's where I go to stock up. I now buy them in packs of 24


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Wife goes every Friday with her mum as its local to us. They always get a cooked chicken for about £4.80 which is twice the size as a supermarket bird. 

They get a jacket potato and coffee for ouch for about £2 each.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I just bought a shed online and they now don't charge the 5% surcharge for non members if you take up web membership. It costs 15 quid. Can't be used in store but good for online. Cost 15 quid to save 30 odd.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope everyone is happy in 20 odd years when there's no independent shops on the high street due to places like this opening all over the place. So much for the policy of only getting membership if you're "trade" too, it seems just about anyone can get a card these days.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Wilco said:


> I hope everyone is happy in 20 odd years when there's no independent shops on the high street due to places like this opening all over the place. So much for the policy of only getting membership if you're "trade" too, it seems just about anyone can get a card these days.


wouldnt really blame them as much as tescos and the like , they tend to sell huge packs of everything so not direct competition to the small corner shop

gallon of mayo , 48 bog rolls and so on


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

As someone who worked in a small independent business you'd be amazed at how much of a difference they can make to businesses. Seems most people dont care about the personal service anymore if they can save a couple of quid.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah will be sad when theres no small shops , but half the time its some humpy teenager huffing n puffing at you vs good personal service and then the goods are so much dearer than online, i think the high street is on its way out


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Id say the high streets gone already mate. Sad state of affairs but customer loyalty seems a thing of the past now. The same would go for the traders on here, I've three maybe four online shops I use to buy my detailing gear. I'll always stick with those due to exemplary customer service but what if Costco decide to start stocking a vast range of detailing gear? Would most people stick with the shops they use even if the quality of service has been spot on or would they jump ship to save a little bit of money? Hell with the buying power they have they could put most places out of business but is that a good thing?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think the High Street is already partially dead. Walk into certain big stores and it's a ramshackle selection of over priced dented boxes with under paid and under trained bored staff.



The future is effortless click and collect - high street store is a display showroom and the knowledgeable staff will helpfully arrange to have it delivered to your house or to the store in just a few hours, that's how you take on Amazon.



Currently web ordering / click and collect is a lottery; places like Halfords where you come to collect your purchase and the staff have no idea if it's arrived or not.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Currently web ordering / click and collect is a lottery; places like Halfords where you come to collect your purchase and the staff have no idea if it's arrived or not.[/QUOTE]

My wife tried the online shopping thing with the supermarket but when the delivery arrived and almost half of it had been "unavailable" she scrapped it. Although we do most of our shopping at Morrisons for groceries etc she will still go to a few shops in town for stuff - butcher,baker,clothes etc.

We have a B&Q mini warehouse local but I will still go to the local family owned DIY place as most of the time he will undercut B&Q and it's far better service as he has a clue what he's talking about! 
My local halfords are pathetic too and I've stopped going as half the time is spent waiting on a checkout operator .

We only used to use Costco occasionally but it's still good for a mooch around.
But we do try to give the local businesses as much as we can :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

GleemSpray said:


> Currently web ordering / click and collect is a lottery; places like Halfords where you come to collect your purchase and the staff have no idea if it's arrived or not.


Spot on, I had an experience exactly like that with Maplins - the guy said he couldn't find the order. After three attempts he offered to take it from display stock. "Great" thinks I. He then tried to charge me again for the order!

Funnily enough, he found the original when I despatched him to check _again_.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Costco is like a 2nd home shopping-wise

It's the only place I buy meat, fish and poultry now.
Hot dog and a coke for £1.50 - enough said really
Bottled water
US size kitchen roll
Starbucks produces the Kirkland coffee beans (actually says so on the packet)
Microfibre cloths - a must for any detailer
Also buy my oil for servicing and other car bits there. Bought wax infused dash dusters (like a Nanette duster) in there for a few pounds, bargain.
Bought my new camping tent there, as well as fold up tables and chairs for Henley
I could go on. Basically, Costco is brilliant!

Chris


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wilco said:


> I hope everyone is happy in 20 odd years when there's no independent shops on the high street due to places like this opening all over the place. So much for the policy of only getting membership if you're "trade" too, it seems just about anyone can get a card these days.


Probably will be, if they aren't competitive against online retailers or large chains price wise, the customer always loses. If you can buy the same product cheaper and easier why would that be an issue.

Unless the business is exceptional, and there are some you will probably find they won't be small independent shops for very long- they usually expand
I am far happier ordering most of my stuff online, Amazon mostly and detailing gear from sites that are competitively priced with good service


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm going to Costco tomorrow now. I detect five dozen eggs and vanish powder in my future ( as long as it's on an aisle end offer).

Damn you all for this thread of temptation!

PS the chocolate cake apparently makes you **** black. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Tell you what- i am a huge fan of the ebay collect at Argos service - great for getting stuff quickly from participating smaller traders.


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

empsburna said:


> PS the chocolate cake apparently makes you **** black. Can anyone confirm?


Haha! One of the girls in the office had a party at the weekend and brought in the left over costco cake, one of the lads was scoffing it down for 2 days and thought he had some kind of bleed in his bowls :lol::lol:

Safe to say it does turn it black!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

TVs are good prices there and you automatically get an extended 3 yr warranty for free. bought a few from there.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Hufty said:


> TVs are good prices there and you automatically get an extended 3 yr warranty for free. bought a few from there.


It's 5 years warranty on TV's mate.

And a bloody good warranty it is too.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

empsburna said:


> PS the chocolate cake apparently makes you **** black. Can anyone confirm?


Cake probably has beetroot in for colouring


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

*Dan* said:


> Haha! One of the girls in the office had a party at the weekend and brought in the left over costco cake, one of the lads was scoffing it down for 2 days and thought he had some kind of bleed in his bowls :lol::lol:
> 
> Safe to say it does turn it black!


That actually had me laughing out loud in the office reading that


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Wilco said:


> I hope everyone is happy in 20 odd years when there's no independent shops on the high street due to places like this opening all over the place. So much for the policy of only getting membership if you're "trade" too, it seems just about anyone can get a card these days.


I don't believe Costco are putting small independents out of business. There are 17 nationally (outside of the south east) and they're big box, out of town shops.

There are nearly more supermarkets per square mile in every city up and down the country. If anything they'll be helping supply small independents cheaper than they can source from other wholesalers, facilitating their sustenance rather than killing them!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"If anything they'll be helping supply small independents cheaper than they can source from other wholesalers, facilitating their sustenance rather than killing them!"

Have to agree, judging by the number of folk leaving with trolleys _laden_ with stuff obviously intended for resale. :thumb:


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have to recommend the duck eggs. Haven't looked at chicken eggs the same since


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

1 Costco v's 14 Tesco and numerous Aldi/Lidl in the Reading area alone.....can't see how Costco is killing anything, after all, it's only a C&C.....the same as Booker is now and Happy Shopper was back then. And when Asda are doing the beer on a special, it's way cheaper than Costco anyway. You'd probably be surprised as to how much dearer Costco can actually be on things


----------

